# How fast do you drive your MH



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Since I got into motor-homing I seem to have slowed down. As our van is a PHGV and heavy I drive at between 50 and 65 in our smaller van I drove at 60-70.

I think that our hobby is more about relaxing than rushing.
What is your cruising speed?


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
"Top of the Green",or,just before Jennifers knuckles go white,LOL.
Don't have a set speed,only in restricted areas,prefer to go with the flow and hopefully have a gap in front,and a gap behind,do not like being the "Meat in the sandwich". Works for me.
Ted.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We tend to get a moooove on to get out into the middle of nowhere then sloooowwww right down so long as we're not holding any one up especially van/truck/buses not bothered about cars they can get around us usually, but I pull over into passing places to let them by.


----------



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

I find that if I travel on main roads/motorways at 56mph with the lorries, it does not take very much longer, its more relaxing, I have better fuel consumption and if I leave a really good gap between me and the next lorry in front on motorways hardly anyone when overtaking pulls into the gap. This affords me a much better view of whats ahead.
I have on occasions pushed the speed up to 65 but the journey time was not much less than I would normally expect.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I try not to exceed 60 now, it's better to allow more time for the journey and relax.


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

I'm with Chudders

We are usually towing either the Smart or the Harley in the box trailer so we are usually in with the trucks - except when they have to grind up a hill and I can whizz past...l (within the relevant speed limits of course :wink: )

Cheers

Dave


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi

On the motorway I do a steady 56 in cruise control in 6th gear that seems to be the optimum speed for the best MPG. Averages 37 - 39 

Dave & Jan


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Our hols start when I lock the front door.
I estimate the length of time for our journey and then add an hour on for hold ups tea stops etc.

Usually arrive at ferry/chunnel more than an hour early and get on earlier crossing.
I drive at the speed of the lorries, so that I am not holding them up.
So usually 55-60mph. After all a motorhome is not the most stable bit of kit to drive

dave p 
Don`t hurry. Be happy


----------



## charlieshelby (Dec 12, 2010)

Hi 
I try to drive @ 60mph on motorways and 50mph on single carriageways unless the speed limit is lower


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Yep we are all about the same 60MPH in the cruise.... usualy doing around 2200rpm.... still the same mpg.... with about 4.1 tonne gross... many go with the flow..... do you guys find that a car will over take you and then they'll slow down so that you find your self nearing the cars rear? :roll: off to Knutsford for the weekend


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Yes my pet hate :twisted: 
knutsford yes 8)


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Yes, usually they are answering the phone.
Dave p


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I like to drive really fast and then slow down to let the sonic bang catch up with me........kool! :lol:


----------



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

HarleyDave said:


> I'm with Chudders
> 
> We are usually towing either the Smart or the Harley in the box trailer so we are usually in with the trucks - except when they have to grind up a hill and I can whizz past...l (within the relevant speed limits of course :wink: )
> 
> ...


Us Euramobil 810 owners gotta stick together. :lol:


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

Well I drive our 2.0 JTD Fiat FLAT OUT, foot to the floorboards, white knuckle, angry face on, wife with closed eyes and in praying position. Then I look at the speedo, 41 mph, downhill. :lol: :lol:


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

It depends for me, if not in a rush I do 55 to 65 MPH. But some times if I want to get somewhere in a hurry I cruise 70 to 80 mph, trouble is the price of fuel these days


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Double nickel here. The van is quiet, we can hear the audiobook, we can chat, and we get to where we're going ... when we get there :wink:

Unless we change our minds, and go somewhere else :lol:

Gerald


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

I don't usually have any time constraints so am rarely in a hurry.

I tend to drive as slowly as is reasonable without holding up traffic.

I'm always trying to squeeze another mile out of the tank of diesel.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

RichardnGill said:


> It depends for me, if not in a rush I do 55 to 65 MPH. But some times if I want to get somewhere in a hurry I cruise 70 to 80 mph, trouble is the price of fuel these days


Ditto, Alan.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

comfortable speed for ours is around 60-62 on open dual carrageways, and try to keep up to about 50-60 on singles - traffic allowing. If we push it an go up to 65 the fuel consumption goes down quite substantially, and if we're NOT doing the steady speeds on single carriageways, we need to work the engine a bit more in 4th, and this hits the fuel consumption again. It's not a good idea to labour the 2.5l peugeot in 5th - well known gearbox problem!!


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

solo I tend to keep around 55/60 and 26mpg on the motorway, but when I've got the trailer with race bike on the back it's around 65 and 20mpg


----------



## JohnGun (May 15, 2009)

On motorways I push on at 80 mph and dont give a **** about fuel consumption


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Ooh that's so funny not! It's very illegal!


----------



## JohnGun (May 15, 2009)

greenasthegrass said:


> Ooh that's so funny not! It's very illegal!


I wasn't being funny!!,


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

It must take you a while to come down after all the frustration of racing from queue to queue :lol:


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

2 or 3 miles an hour faster than what the lorries are doing.. :wink:


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Funny thing about driving, when I drove a sports car the road ahead was solid with traffic.
Nothing in front of me at all nowadays....... :lol: 
Alan


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

Having spent most of my life driving company cars around UK north of Birmingham when there were two throttle settings, full hole and stop.
Since retirement I am slowly calming down and generally drive at the speed limits with the occasional rush when needed.
When I bought the van I was advised it would top the ton so I had to prove this just once in France.
Find it very difficult these days when out on the bikes, I do need the occasional surge of adrenalin.

Steve


----------



## MeFeinMcCabe (Mar 28, 2009)

Round about 60 mph, although on the autobahns usually tuck myself up the back of an artic if we are on a longhaul


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

My surge of adrenaline is looking at the fuel gauge when l put my foot down, my need of physician is hits when l pay my fuel bill


----------



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

I had to fit cruise control on my van! The engine just keeps on pulling and the speed creeps up, not helped by me haveing a heavy foot! :wink:  My cruise is set for motorways at 65 on my speedo which shows up as 62 mph on my sat nav. On the A roads I just keep with the flow of traffic unless I am the lead vehicle then it is 55 - 60 mph. :wink: 

Keith


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

So it seems most of us like to take it easy and have no set time of arrival. If the insurance companies read this thread they should half our premiums :lol:


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

My problem is Andy, he did use to drive white van and car at around 60 -70+ most of the time that was until we got the MH then in order to save on fuel he started to average 55-60. 

This is fine in the van and I quite understand but we get into the car and he drives the same speed :roll: I just want to get out and run along side it feels so slow, he's not forty yet and drives like an 90 year old lady not in a rush!! 

Maybe it is because we have cruise control in the van and he has to watch the speedo in the car, made me laugh when he got a ticket for speeding in the van a couple of years ago, 35 in a 30 limit. 

Mandy


----------



## tony645 (Sep 26, 2010)

I`m the same, 55-60 dual carriageways and motorways, much more relaxing and top fuel consumption.

In the 70`s I was a rep. 50,000 miles a year, all flat out, then in the 80`s I started racing Alfa`s, my road speed dropped considerably as it was now all about the Perfect line no matter what I was driving, best way to train yourself is to find a nice twisty road and pick a speed that you will not drop below and dont use your brakes.
you have to become incredibly smooth and the resultant fuel savings can be considerable.

Also if you get the chance take your advanced certificate, apart from everything else teaches you anticipation, saves a lot of stop-and- go which eats fuel.


----------



## bubble63 (Sep 30, 2009)

hi all

56 mph with the limited lorries, (by limited I mean limited by driving skills  )

56 on the sat nav, 60 by the fiat speedo 

56 = 24 mpg :x

so.......... any more and the mpg is affected adversely 

neill
Cambridge


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi

Our little truck only just does 55mph flat out, and about 49 is comfy. We are just about the slowest thing on the road barring tractors, other than something similar to us but with less power! (I still leave our max speed in the gps memory as 148mph I think, just for humour, achieved on a track of course your honour!)

Just out of interest, are the speeds everyone is talking about speedo speeds or GPS? 80 on a speedo is often more like 74ish on a gps, so that gives a margin to either hopefully not get nicked or go a bit faster 

I did read something a while ago that if you sit 10m behind an artic you get much better mpg at the risk of dying suddenly, but even an almost safe distance gives small improvements in consumption.

If I changed our little truck I can't decide if going smaller would be worth it. The kind of thing I'd be looking at would mean more than likely the bed would have to be longways not across the camper so immediately much less room, but maybe half the fuel consumption and a 70mph cruise if required.

So how much difference on the average trip would 70 instead of 50mph make? Not a lot perhaps?


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Returned*

Hello,

Just returned from A Mini Euro Tour of Beneluxe and Germany.

Mix 50% A&B Roads and Motorway. On main routes we were around 50mph with Motorways 60mph.

We returned an average over 1500 miles of 25mpg.

If I run around 65 that dips to 22, at 70 maybe 18-20.

TM


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I drive a 2002 engine Fiat Ducato 2.8tdi with the high ratio 5th gear.

I am happy to sit at 56mph with the trucks, which is fine on the flat at about 2000rpm.

However to stay in 5th without labouring I need to be at about 2200rpm or above to stay in 5th on even a slight hill. This gives a speed of 60mph(ish) so I have to pull out into 2nd lane, but only overtaking HGVs at relative 4mph, so I feel selfish.

Any advice on different technique?

I am also thinking about fitting the lower ratio 5th gear. Will this solve problem?

Always open to suggestons


----------



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

bubble63 said:


> hi all
> 
> 56 on the sat nav, 60 by the fiat speedo
> 
> ...


Thats the same on my 2.8 JTD. Must be pretty sytandard for the speedo to read 60 and sat nav at 56

Dave


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Chudders said:


> bubble63 said:
> 
> 
> > hi all
> ...


Same again here


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Mine does too 2.2 pug and our cars.


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

On the UK motorways it's been 55-65mph, but on the autobahns of Germany I've been know to cruise along at 120kph untill the speed limiter activates and says "Do you really have to go so fast".


----------



## Andysam (May 10, 2005)

I stay about 60 on dual and m/ways.

Jezport, stick a poll on this one matey?


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

55 - 60 is my speed of choice AND its very economical. 

On a M/W at that speed I get about 28MPG which for a 4 tonne house brick aint bad. Any faster and the MPG falls off a cliff !!!


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

greenasthegrass said:


> Ooh that's so funny not! It's very illegal!


It is on Some Autoroutes and Autobahns for under 3500kG!


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I keep accelerating until the wife starts screaming .... then back off a bit. :roll:


----------



## Mumoffive (Nov 22, 2013)

I prefer 50-60. David prefers to keep his foot to the floor and grumble any time a MH passes us. Saying ours is too slow. 
On the last tank where I drove a third of the distance we got 26 instead of 22mpg. This tank it will be all me driving. Will be interesting to see what difference the mpg is.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*MPG*

Motorways, 58 mph, cruise control on, 28.2 mpg.... good going for a five tonne lump.

Windy weather however, like a few weeks ago, and despite any effort I made I only got 19.2!

Russ


----------



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

*Speed*

70 mph getting 30.2 on cruise.on motorway.


----------



## Phodetheus (Nov 2, 2013)

I totally refuse to be in a hurry at all, if were late getting somewhere I just don't care and anyone that does thats their problem.

So I travel between 50 and 55 and that gives me 31 mpg on average in our compass rambler and I arrive somewhat chilled and relaxed. Also I find I can pretty much drive all day without getting tired.


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

I put a meatloaf additive in the tank which allows me to go like a bat out of hell. :lol:


----------



## Paddy7 (Aug 22, 2012)

I have the opinion that a motorway if for motoring, get on, foot down and get to the off junction. Try to keep to aorund 70 - 75 speedo reading. When off the long three lane carparks i like to tootle a little slower and where possible take in some of the views.

I may tho go for Zozzers meatloaf addative, can you let us in onn the suppliers Zozzer :lol: :evilbat: 

Paddy


----------



## Jamsieboy (Jan 14, 2011)

On motorways usually 55-60, occasionally 65 if conditions require it.
Overall 32mpg on 3300kg van.


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

I,m with Paddy, I have tried the stick to 60 and save fuel, but got bored out of my skull
For the sake of a few quid I'd sooner just get there then chill

Alan H


----------



## Mumoffive (Nov 22, 2013)

With the exception of motorways the uk speed limit is 50 on single and 60 on dual carriageways for anything bigger than a car based vehicle. Slower if you are over 3.5t. 
This is something I discovered with a speeding ticket in our Wheelchsir accessible Renault master. 
It is in the Highway Code which the Policeman cheerfully pointed out. And told me is best not argue ignorance as due care and attention might be suspect if I didn't know the Highway Code 
And ignorance is no defence in law of course.


----------



## cheshiregordon (Sep 24, 2011)

Phodetheus said:


> I totally refuse to be in a hurry at all, if were late getting somewhere I just don't care and anyone that does thats their problem.
> 
> So I travel between 50 and 55 and that gives me 31 mpg on average in our compass rambler and I arrive somewhat chilled and relaxed. Also I find I can pretty much drive all day without getting tired.


I gave up rushing and working to other peoples time scales when I retired. I now potter along at my own pace watching many other motor homes disappear into the distance as they chase past me. That said I do have to attend a "speed awareness course" on the 23 April. lol


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

"That said I do have to attend a "speed awareness course" on the 23 April. lol"

I trust you will wear your Red Rose and fly a St. George's pennant (in penance?) from your aerial :lol: 

Geoff


----------



## cheshiregordon (Sep 24, 2011)

nicholsong said:


> "That said I do have to attend a "speed awareness course" on the 23 April. lol"
> 
> I trust you will wear your Red Rose and fly a St. George's pennant (in penance?) from your aerial :lol:
> 
> Geoff


I think I'll just keep my head down and mouth shut trying not to draw attention to myself. Just get the four hours over and done with!


----------



## chermic (Feb 15, 2013)

We generally travel at approx 55 mph and only put our foot down when we overtake lorries or cars.

If I am driving, we go faster


----------



## dmet (Mar 25, 2013)

With the exception of motorways the uk speed limit is 50 on single and 60 on dual carriageways for anything bigger than a car based vehicle. Slower if you are over 3.5t. 
This is something I discovered with a speeding ticket in our Wheelchsir accessible Renault master. 
It is in the Highway Code which the Policeman cheerfully pointed out. And told me is best not argue ignorance as due care and attention might be suspect if I didn't know the Highway Code Smile 
And ignorance is no defence in law of course. 

If you go onto Gov.uk it says motorhomes not more than 3.05 tonnes
its 60 on single carriageways and 70 on dual carriageways and motorways.

Dave


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Im having one of these! It took me two weeks last summer to get to Jura from Calais. Its only 450 miles!


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

[Low-profile owners can ignore this post]

I tend to vary speed according to whether I have a head or tail wind, because the Arto, being the profile of the average BBSH, the friction of 1/2 rho x V(squared), makes a considerable difference when road speed is 60mph and wind speed of +/- 20mph could make the wind resistance either 40mph or 80mph. So 60mph +/- 10 mph can make a difference.

Is anyone else 'Nerdish' enough to take this into account?

Geoff


----------



## Talaris (Aug 19, 2012)

56. Sit with the trucks and let them pull you along. Makes a massive difference to mpg.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

hey Barry

Do you mean you can't decide which side of the road to drive on so straddle the middle whilst you decide??????

Geoff wouldn't that variance be displayed on your speedometer ????, isn't travelling speed relative to the ground, 60 miles an hour remains the same regardless of the wind doesn't it ?

Aldra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

> *nicholsong wrote: *Is anyone else 'Nerdish' enough to take this into account?
> 
> Geoff


No! Its just you!


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> [Low-profile owners can ignore this post]
> 
> I tend to vary speed according to whether I have a head or tail wind, because the Arto, being the profile of the average BBSH, the friction of 1/2 rho x V(squared), makes a considerable difference when road speed is 60mph and wind speed of +/- 20mph could make the wind resistance either 40mph or 80mph. So 60mph +/- 10 mph can make a difference.
> 
> ...


Now you're tweaking barry's leg!!


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

aldra said:


> Geoff wouldn't that variance be displayed on your speedometer ????, isn't travelling speed relative to the ground, 60 miles an hour remains the same regardless of the wind doesn't it ?
> 
> Aldra


Aldra, a headwind would indeed show on the speedometer IF one drove at a constant throttle setting - that is why aircraft flights in a headwind take longer because of the lower groundspeed.

Most people, and cruise controls, vary the throttle setting to obtain a certain speed and use more fuel doing so, but the effect of this is higher at higher speeds because it is a function of the square of the speed.

Sorry to get so technical at this time in the morning :roll:

HH

I think Aldra can tweek Barry's leg better than I, e.g.

"Barry my lovely

You in trouble again????" :lol:

Geoff


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

nicholsong said:


> [Low-profile owners can ignore this post]
> 
> I tend to vary speed according to whether I have a head or tail wind, because the Arto, being the profile of the average BBSH, the friction of 1/2 rho x V(squared), makes a considerable difference when road speed is 60mph and wind speed of +/- 20mph could make the wind resistance either 40mph or 80mph. So 60mph +/- 10 mph can make a difference.
> 
> ...


Cruise control uses drivetrain revolutions to determine fixed speed. The drive train has a fixed relationship between engine revs and number of turns of the road wheels.

If you set your speed to (say) 70mph, you'd do 70 mph (dashboard-indicated) groundspeed whether in a head or tailwind.

What WOULD differ would be the amount of fuel that the engine managment system would tell the injecters to shove into the cylinders for each revolution of the engine in order to give the engine enough "bang" piston pushing power to turn the drivetrain hard enough to overcome inertia and wind resistance.

You'll still be doing 70pmh in a strong headwind. Just using quite a bit more fuel to do so.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Nomad

See my 10:06 a.m. post, where I explain the same point that you are making.

Geoff


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Thank you :lol: :lol: 

That's exactly what I was trying to say, you just put it better Nomad

So, given a headwind of wind of say 20 miles an hour Geoff, at what speed do you need to travel via the speedometer to ensure maximum fuel efficiency????

That should keep him quiet for a while :lol: :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

aldra said:


> Thank you :lol: :lol:
> 
> That's exactly what I was trying to say, you just put it better Nomad
> 
> ...


Aldra

I am still trying to work that out but, without fitting a fuel-flow meter, it is difficult to calculate. I can certainly notice a difference in the amount I have to move my pedal to maintain the speed in a headwind, but do not know how much extra fuel is being pumped.

All I can confirm is that the additional drag in a headwind creates a disproportional increase in fuel consumption to maintain the same speed, because of the V(squared) function and is worse for a slab-fronted MH.

I think this is illustrated in this and other threads by some of the fuel consumption figures, at quite high cruising speeds, achieved by posters with low-profile MHs but with the same base vehicles as others.

Nobody has so far responded that they take this into consideration, so we have to conclude that,as Barry says, it is only me that is the Nerd :roll: :lol:

Geoff


----------



## oldun (Nov 10, 2005)

HarleyDave said:


> I'm with Chudders
> 
> We are usually towing either the Smart or the Harley in the box trailer so we are usually in with the trucks - except when they have to grind up a hill and I can whizz past...l (within the relevant speed limits of course :wink: )
> 
> ...


So you never go above 60!


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Depends on how late I am for the ferry. lol
Try to keep to around 60mph, but it is easy to gradually build up speed, cruise control on the wish list, would get our money back if it saved a speeding fine  

Sue


----------



## adbt (Apr 6, 2010)

Rule of thumb for all motor vehicles ............. Drive it like you've stolen it !

Ixxy is my other vehicle , 260 BHP of pure FUN !


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I have never seen a Thetford cassette painted that colour  :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## oldun (Nov 10, 2005)

HarleyDave said:


> I'm with Chudders
> 
> We are usually towing either the Smart or the Harley in the box trailer so we are usually in with the trucks - except when they have to grind up a hill and I can whizz past...l (within the relevant speed limits of course :wink: )
> 
> ...


It cannot be too easy to whizz by if you have a speed limit of 60 mph, as you do have when towing.


----------



## oldun (Nov 10, 2005)

Jezport said:


> Since I got into motor-homing I seem to have slowed down. As our van is a PHGV and heavy I drive at between 50 and 65 in our smaller van I drove at 60-70.
> 
> I think that our hobby is more about relaxing than rushing.
> What is your cruising speed?


Surely the answer is dependant upon the size/weight/power of motorhome. Driving speeds with a 175 bhp VW camper must be rather different from those for an underpowered 7m motorhome?


----------



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

150 mph to the tunnel then it's 50 mph in France .


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Just been to Spain. Pushed it to 65-70.

TM


----------



## salomon (Apr 20, 2011)

Depends if we are in a hurry and on the wind. Wind as in if it's windy, not fuel consumption. A 200hp 5.5 ton moving house is never good on fuel consumption so we just ignore it. 
Usually around 90km, sometimes up to 120 ish.


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

so does cruise control use more fuel then if its windy im guessing ??


----------



## salomon (Apr 20, 2011)

Depends on the direction of the wind I assume. A tail wind will help, a head wind will hinder. I hate the side winds TBH :? Makes us feel very unstable and hence will drive slower.


----------



## Jeannette (Aug 7, 2012)

I drive ours like I stole it. But then I am still young...... :lol: :lol: 

Cheers
Steve


----------



## dcummin (Jan 21, 2008)

as fuel consumption isnt brilliant - 50mph is my speed


rarely have to overtake - just cruise in the inside lane


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I am not sure if I should say how I drive ours. :lol: :lol: 

cabby


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Fairly briskly
Fairly slowly
Flat out
Anything to avoid causing hold ups

The only thing we can't alter is uphill speed
Sue gets out and pushes 
Kev


----------



## batchpatch (Mar 29, 2009)

Motorhoming is about relaxing and not racing around. Best speed 55-65 and save fuel.


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

You all drive so slow. I generally go 110 k/hr or 66 m/hr and get passed by most other motorhomes. I guess that's just Italy for you.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Today

Returning from France

70 mph when possible

I was shocked 

He just wanted to get home

And we are home, it's just great  

Aldra


----------

